# Linux-PC Hardwareberatung?



## Tim1974 (27. September 2013)

Hallo,

ich brauche dringend leistungsfähigere Hardware für einen Linux-PC, auf dem dann voraussichtlich Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Mint in der jeweiligen 64-Bit-Version laufen soll. Mit dem Rechner möchte ich vorwiegend Multimediainhalte ansehen, im Internet surfen und Fotos und Videos bearbeiten.
Da meines Wissens nach Flash-Videos unter Linux keine Hardwarebeschleunigung durch die Grafikkarte haben, brauche ich eine starke CPU, so daß auch 1080p butterweich und flüssig läuft. Mein alter Pentium4 3,2 GHz packt das trotz 3 GB RAM nicht mehr.

Jetzt etwas konkreter die Frage, wenn ich mir so ein System kaufen würde:

* AMD FX 8320 (3,5 GHz, 8 Kerne)
* Board mit AMD 970 
* 8 GB DDR3/1600
* Geforce GTX 650 (1 GB)
* 1 TB SATA 7200 U/min
* 500 Watt bequiet!-Netzteil

könnte ich mir da sicher sein, daß die Videos und auch sonst alles absolut flüssig läuft? 
Oder reicht die Monoleistung der CPU nicht aus dafür? 

Dann noch die Frage, wie ist es mit den Treibern und der Systemstabilität mit so einem AMD-8-Kerner? Ebenso gut und stabil wie ein intel-System mit i3, i5 oder i7?
Was die Grafikkarte angeht, ist es da egal on AMD oder NVidia?

Ist die 64-Bit-Version von von Mint oder Ubuntu denn empfehlenswert, oder sollte man besser noch die 32-Bit-Version nehmen?

Danke schonmal!
MfG.
Tim


----------



## Crymes (27. September 2013)

Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass Linux auf jedem x86 Prozessor, egal ob Intel oder AMD, weitaus stabiler und ein bisschen schneller als Windows läuft.
Wenn du Flash brauchst dann nimm den Chrome Browser, der hat die aktuelle Version an Bord.
Als Grafikkarte würd ich eine von AMD nahmen, da hier die Treiberunterstützung wesentlich besser ist, die OpenSource Treiber unterstützen hier Energiemanagement und die Videobeschleunigung.

Als Distribution würde ich von Ubuntu abraten, da das alle Suchangaben direkt an Amazon und Co sendet. Ich würde Kubuntu nehmen.

Nehm aber auf jeden Fall die x64 Version von Linux, da diese schneller läuft und !nur! die x64 Version 8GByte Ram verwalten kann.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (27. September 2013)

Crymes schrieb:


> Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass Linux auf jedem x86 Prozessor, egal ob Intel oder AMD, weitaus stabiler und ein bisschen schneller als Windows läuft.
> Wenn du Flash brauchst dann nimm den Chrome Browser, der hat die aktuelle Version an Bord.
> Als Grafikkarte würd ich eine von AMD nahmen, da hier die Treiberunterstützung wesentlich besser ist, die OpenSource Treiber unterstützen hier Energiemanagement und die Videobeschleunigung.
> 
> ...



Also ich kann treibertechnisch gerade NVidia empfehlen, deren proprietäre Treiber bewegen sich auf einem ziemlich hohen Niveau. Ich nutze meine Karte zum Beispiel für Hardwarebasiertes Raytracing, dafür ist CUDA notwendig. Das liefert Nvidia auch für Linux mit - und damit sollte eigentlich auch der Hardwaresupport für Videos abgedeckt sein. Ich kann mit meinem 2500K und einer GTX 560 Ti jedenfalls keine Ruckler in Videos erkennen, auch nicht in HD. Gerade das scheint bei AMD nicht zu funktionieren, ein Netbook eines Freundes miit AMD A350 packt jedenfalls keine HD-Videos, obwohl der Grafikpart das spielend hinbekommen sollte (auch hier mit proprietärem Treiber). Auf Windows 7 (hab ich als direkten Vergleich) läuft es mit meiner Nvidia jedenfalls gleich gut, wie auf Xubuntu 12.04.
Die AMDs laufen auf Linux eigentlich immer einen Ticken schneller, als unter Windows, da Linux mit der Unterstützung von neuen Softwarekniffen Windows eigentlich immer einen Schritt voraus ist. In dieser Hinsicht würde sich vielleicht Manjaro als Distribution eignen, das ist eine vereinfachte Version von Arch Linux, die sind bei der Integration der neuesten Linux-Kernels immer ganz vorne dabei.
So far,
gRU?; cAPS
EDIT: Sollte es eine Version von Ubuntu werden, wie schon gesagt definitiv auf Xubuntu/ Kubuntu/ Lubuntu oder Ubuntu Gnome setzen, da die Unity-Oberfläche Informationen an Amazon sendet.


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (27. September 2013)

Linux Mint ist auch zu empfehlen. Nimm aber möglichst Version 13, da diese bis April 2017 Updates bekommen wird (Releases - Linux Mint).
Am besten einfach ein paar Live-CDs testen und dann die Distribution nehmen die einem am besten gefällt.

Noch ein Tipp. Ich würde eventuell noch eine kleine billige SSD in den Rechner einbauen. Linux startet dann noch schneller als Windows auf SSD


----------



## Abductee (27. September 2013)

Ich bin mit den Nvidia-Treibern auch zufriedener als mit denen von AMD.
Bis auf Wlan oder Bluetooth musst du eigentlich auf nichts aufpassen.
Ich würd dir Linux Mint Cinnamon empfehlen 
Mitte oder ende Oktober soll die neue Version kommen.


----------



## Tim1974 (27. September 2013)

Danke,

ich brauche nur erstmal passende Hardware, die insgesamt möglichst günstig sein soll, also das komplette System sollte möglichst unter 600 Euro bleiben und trotzdem 3D-mäßig nicht total lahm sein, denn ich will schon versuchen, den 3D-Treiber zu installieren und vielleicht auch auf Linux mal zwischendurch ein Spielchen zu starten. Trotzdem soll das ansich kein Spielerechner werden!

Jetzt frage ich mich, ob ich nicht anstelle des AMD-8-Kerners einen 4-Kerner nehmen soll, die brauchen sicherlich weniger Strom und bleiben kühler, oder ist das ein Irrglaube bzw. fällt nicht doll ins Gewicht?
Also als beispiel AMD FX 8320 (3,5 GHz, 8 Cores) vs. AMD FX 4350 (4,2 GHz, 4 Cores).


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (27. September 2013)

Tim36 schrieb:


> Danke,
> 
> ich brauche nur erstmal passende Hardware, die insgesamt möglichst günstig sein soll, also das komplette System sollte möglichst unter 600 Euro bleiben und trotzdem 3D-mäßig nicht total lahm sein, denn ich will schon versuchen, den 3D-Treiber zu installieren und vielleicht auch auf Linux mal zwischendurch ein Spielchen zu starten. Trotzdem soll das ansich kein Spielerechner werden!
> 
> ...


 Würde ich keinesfalls machen. Entweder FX 8320 oder Core i5. Leistungstechnisch schenken die sich wenig, bei Spielen ist der i5 schneller und er verbraucht auch weniger Strom. Bei manchen Programen kann der FX 8320 aber auch einem Core i7 nahe kommen, das unterscheidet sich bei den FX aber recht stark.
Ich spiele übrigens auch teilweise unter Linux, da gibt es aber oftmals Performanceprobleme. Damit solltest du rechnen. Der Proprietäre Treiber ist dabei aber Pflicht.
Übrigens: in OpenGL unter Linux schneiden die Nvidias deutlich besser ab, als die AMDs.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Crymes (27. September 2013)

Ich hab auch die OpenSource Treiber gemeint, da hat AMd ab Kernel 3.10 Hardwarebeschleunigung eingebaut.
Bei den Proprietären ist es egal was du nimmst.


----------



## Abductee (27. September 2013)

Wenn ich mir die momentane Entwicklung ansehe geb ich auch in Zukunft Nvidia die weit besseren Chancen auf einen vernünftigen Treiber.
Für Nvidia spricht das Steam OS und deren Versprechen an den Treibern stärker zu arbeiten.
AMD dagegen hat letztes Jahr einen wichtigen Entwicklerstandort für Linux geschlossen.
AMD schließt Forschungszentrum in Dresden | heise online

@Tim 
Wegen der Treiberinstallation brauchst du übrigens keine Angst haben.
Du gehst bei Mint oder den Ubuntu-Versionen einfach unter den Einstellungen in die Treiberauswahl und markierst den aktuellen Treiber.
Fertig.


----------



## Tim1974 (27. September 2013)

Das mit den Treibern hab ich hier bei Xubuntu und der alten NVidia Geforce PCX 5900 nicht hinbekommen, darüber hab ich vor einigen Monaten hier auch geschrieben und Tips bekommen, leider klappte es aber nicht. Selbst wenn ich den Treiber eingestellt bekommen habe, lief Xubuntu danach nicht mehr richtig, die Auflösung war runtergestellt und ließ sich glaub ich nicht mehr auf die native Auflösung des TFTs einstellen.
Ich hab halt die Hoffnung, daß ich mit neuerer Hardware und Mint das besser hinbekommen werden.

Am wichtigsten soll hier aber die Frage sein, welche CPU für Linux besser wäre, AMD FX 8320 / 8350 oder intel i5 / i7. Dabei bitte ich das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis zu berücksichtigen und den Wärmeübergang zwischen den Cores und dem Heatspreader der CPUs. Wegen diesen Aspekten tendiere ich momentan zu AMD, und wenn sicher ist, daß die AMDs genauso gut unter Linux laufen (vorallem was die Systemstabilität angeht) wie die intels, sehe ich neben dem Energieverbrauch eigentlich kein Grund kein AMD zu nehmen. Allerdings hab ich mir auch überlegt, wann wird die CPU schonmal lange Volllast auf allen Kernen arbeiten, sicherlich nicht stundenlang am Tag, von daher hoffe ich, wird sich auch der Verbrauch des AMD-Systems in Grenzen halten, denn meist werd ich damit im Internet surfen und dort Videos anschauen usw..


----------



## Abductee (27. September 2013)

Ich lehn mich mal weit aus dem Fenster und behaupte die Bulldozerarchitektur läuft unter Linux effektiver als unter Windows.
Also meine Bulldozer-Opterons laufen unter Linux weit flotter als unter Windows.
Generell würd ich sagen das weder AMD noch Intel unter Linux besondere Vorteile hat.
Nimm die CPU die dir besser zusagt, du machst mit beiden nichts falsch.


----------



## Gast20140625 (27. September 2013)

Ich wüsste nicht, wieso ein FX weniger stabil laufen sollte als ein i5 oder so. Da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen.
Unter Linux läuft ein Bulldozer auch eher schneller als under Windows.

Aber ich finde ein FX8-xxxx für einen reinen media rechner ziemlich OP. Hast du mal getestet wie sich dein i3 so macht?
Also einfach ne Live-CD rein und mal kurz auf deinen bevorzugten Seiten ein 1080p Video austesten. Würd mich schwer wundern, wenn das nicht laufen würde.

Wenn du wirklich ordentlich 3D Leistung brauchst, wüde ich auch eine nVidia nehmen. Deren proprietäre Treiber unter Linux ist wirklich gut. 
Aber auch AMD hat sich dort in letzter Zeit gut gebessert. Zusätzlich gibts bei denen auch brauchbare freie Treiber.

Welcher Kernel jetzt GPU-Flash Beschlunigung bietet weiß ich nicht, aber einen anderen Kernel zu installieren ist jetzt echt kein Problem.
Außerdem ist Flash sowieso dem Untergang geweiht. HTML5 an die Macht!


----------



## blackout24 (28. September 2013)

Für spielen auf Linux auf jedenfall NVIDIA.

Ja AMD hat nette quelloffene Treiber ist ideologisch toll bringt dir aber keine FPS. Die sind langsamer als deren geschlossene Treiber die selbst auch nicht an Windows rankommen zur Zeit. NVIDIA hat schon lange klasse Treiber.

Hier noch ein bisschen was dazu mit Fakten (Benchmarks).

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/295619-nvidia-collab-mit-valve-2.html#post5686305

Ich bin ziemlich viel im Steam for Linux Forum bei Steam und wirklich jedesmal, wenn jemand über schlechte performance jammert hat er entweder ne Intel iGPU oder AMD Karte.

Sonst bei Mainboard, CPU etc. brauchst du dir eigentlich keine Gedanken machen was Unterstützung angeht.


----------



## shorty1990 (28. September 2013)

Du sagst in deinem ersten Post das du unter anderem Videos bearbeiten möchtest.Redest du nun von richttigem Video Editting oder von "mal ein Video schneiden"?. Grundsätzlich ist es egal Welche CPU du verwendest AMD läuft unter linux genauso wie Intel.Viel wichtiger ist auf Treiberkompatibilität der Lan Adapter bzw Soundkarten zu achten. Obwohl sich da schon viel getan hat in den letzten Jahren. Ob Intel oder AMD musst du wissen, beide CPUs haben Vor/Nachteile. Ich frage mich ob du wirklich 4/8 Kerne benötigst?.

Bedenke:Wenn du dir auf deinem Multimedia PC Medien(Blu Rays) mit HDCP Kopierschutz anschauen möchtest kannst du auf legalem Wege nicht auf Linux setzen da es immer noch keine passende Software dafür gibt. 
Lizenz sei dank!!!


PS:Ich würde dir noch Crunchbang als Distribution empfehlen. Ist meiner Meinung nach mit die beste Distribution die ich kenne. Nicht so überladen wie Ubuntu un deren Derivate und es besitzt die erste SCHÖNE Openbox GUI die ich kenne

http://crunchbang.org/


----------



## shorty1990 (28. September 2013)

Crymes schrieb:


> Ich hab auch die OpenSource Treiber gemeint, da hat AMd ab Kernel 3.10 Hardwarebeschleunigung eingebaut.
> Bei den Proprietären ist es egal was du nimmst.




Doch wenn er mal Steam für Linux nuten möchte wird das nix mit den freien Radeon Treibern. Da sind die genauso useless wie der freie nouveou für Nvidia


----------



## Tim1974 (28. September 2013)

Hallo Shorty1990,

danke für die Tips,
ich hab über meine Systemplanung nachgedacht und bin auch zum dem Schluss gekommen, daß ich für den anvisierten Zweck keinen 8-Kerner brauche und mir dessen Energieverbrauch einfach nicht ins Systemkonzept paßt. Stattdessen tendiere ich nun zum AMD FX-6300 mit 3 Modulen und 6 Kernen und nur ca. 3,5 GHz, der deutlich weniger Energie verbraucht, daher auch weniger Wärme erzeugen wird und in der Anschaffung nochmals ca. 50 Euro günstiger ist. 
Was Deine Frage nach Videobearbeitung angeht, ich will nur ab und zu mal ein 1080p-Video schneiden und bearbeiten, keine professionelle Videobearbeitung. Ich denke der 6-Kerner reicht dafür locker aus und kostet gerade einmal ca. 100 Euro als boxed-Version!

Was mir aber etwas Sorge macht sind Deine Bedenken bezüglich des Soundchips. Ich würde dann ein Board mit AMD 970, 980(X)/(FX) Chipsatz nehmen und den onboard-Sound nutzen wollen, ebenso den onboard-LAN für meine VDSL-Verbindung. Könnte das Probleme geben?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Abductee (28. September 2013)

Nein, die gängigen Realteks laufen alle problemlos.
Ich hab hier sogar ein Mainboard mit Intel-LAN was mein Mint problemlos out of the box erkennt und mein Windows erst nach dem Update.


----------



## shorty1990 (30. September 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Nein, die gängigen Realteks laufen alle problemlos.
> Ich hab hier sogar ein Mainboard mit Intel-LAN was mein Mint problemlos out of the box erkennt und mein Windows erst nach dem Update.



Dem kann ich voll und ganz zustimmen! Hatte bis jetzt auch nur Probleme mit Railink und MArvell Yukon Chips


----------

